# sore front calf



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like fatigue from traversing to me...first days of the season?


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Sounds like fatigue from traversing to me...first days of the season?


I have had it the last couple of years, but this year was the worst. 
thats why I think it has something to do with stance/ wrong technique


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

skippy79 said:


> I have had it the last couple of years, but this year was the worst.
> thats why I think it has something to do with stance/ wrong technique


You have a lot of forward lean on your bindings?


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

the back heel on the binding is as back as much as can be.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

skippy79 said:


> the back heel on the binding is as back as much as can be.


The heel cup or the high back? KIRKRIDER is referring to forward lean on your high backs


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

grafta said:


> The heel cup or the high back? KIRKRIDER is referring to forward lean on your high backs


the highback is not adjusted at all, it's at the minimum. If it's the black adjuster turner just at the bottom of the highback, then thats on the min.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

yes...that's it. I don't know...try different boots? Different angles on the bindings?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It could be the boots but I agree with Kirkrider's initial comment that it just sounds like muscle fatigue to me. You rarely work all the control muscles used in snowboarding outside of doing other boardsports or targeted exercises so it's probably just a question of those muscles getting tired...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Riding any hill that requires a lot of traversing on one edge always fucks with me too


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it's fatigue, cause as soon as I'm off the board I have no problems at all, and I don't feel the calf any more. It's not really the calf, but more the side of it, the back is fine and I have no pain there, but the side is absolutely killing me, sometimes it's so bad that I need a rest after about 3 runs.
Is there any specific exercise I can do to try and sort the muscle out?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

no idea...experiment with different angles/stance to see if it improves...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're leaning back. Too much weight on your back foot. I used to have that issue too, still do from time to time. Have someone film you riding steeps. I bet you're leaning back and don't even realize it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go back to some basics and see if you are twisting your body to face forward. I used to find i'd tweak my front knee/leg by facing forward and tucking my back leg in. Had some weird angles going on that my leg didn't like


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

grafta said:


> Go back to some basics and see if you are twisting your body to face forward. I used to find i'd tweak my front knee/leg by facing forward and tucking my back leg in. Had some weird angles going on that my leg didn't like


This too.

I really suggest having someone film you riding. You can learn a lot from watching yourself ride. You may be doing some things you have no clue that you're actually doing.


----------



## skippy79 (Jan 6, 2012)

grafta said:


> Go back to some basics and see if you are twisting your body to face forward. I used to find i'd tweak my front knee/leg by facing forward and tucking my back leg in. Had some weird angles going on that my leg didn't like


thats what i reckon it is, spent 2 runs looking at it and paying attention to it, and I was trying to face forwards

I've just changed my bindings to 12, -12 and put them closer together aswell


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a similar problem, the out sides of my legs where the boot ends are more bruised than sore (but with no discoloration) especially my back leg. I notice the pain most when trying various butters. 

I don't think its that the boot is too stiff because i have K2 Pulses which are soft as anything.


----------

